# Wedgewood Cemetery 08 pictures!!!!



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Finaly got the pics of Halloween night donloaded and i am pretty happy w/ them. The night was great temps in the mid 50's little to no wind and alot of great fog. So here are some of the pics of our yard this year.









Front Yard Picture showing the cemetery and lights.









Pic of my skelly diggin up a friend.









Stone


















Toe Pincher w/ red strobe and 400 watt fogger inside and Lamp post w/ orange flickering light using flourescent starter ballast.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice ...love your grave digger....nice lighting too


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

*More Pics*

Here are a few more pics.

















Back of the cemetery showing fence and fog.









The black spot on the left of the stone are a couple of black roses in a vase.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics socal
yard looks good


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great, your fog is awesome, really completes the scene.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I like the fog..looks cool..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So did the skellie succeed in helping his friend escape?

"Craven Morelife" - funny!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind words. Roxy my skelly was able to reserect a friend at an after halloween sale so it looks like he may have a digging partner for next year.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I took the liberty so I could see...hope you don't mind. I am no photoshop expert. LOL!

Very nice haunt. Everything looks great. Love the epitaph!


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

No problem Bayou, I am obviosly not much of a photoshop user at all otherwise I probably would have cleaned up my pics before posting. Glad you liked it.


----------



## hwldknights (Sep 8, 2009)

The grave digger skeleton is awesome!


----------

